# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Eurobasket 2013

## Luján

Se acerca el Eurobasket 2013 y ya está en marcha la gira preparatoria de la Selección Española.

Este es el calendario de partidos, retransmitidos por RTVE.

LA RUTA Ñ 2013 (www.feb.es)
13 AGOSTO (martes) / Castellón / España-Polonia
17 AGOSTO (sábado) / A Coruña / España-Alemania
20 AGOSTO (martes) / Santiago / España-Macedonia
21 AGOSTO (miércoles) / León / España-Macedonia
23 AGOSTO (viernes) / Madrid / España-Francia
26 AGOSTO (lunes) / Montpellier / Francia-España
28 AGOSTO (miércoles) / Murcia / España-Gran Bretaña
29 AGOSTO (jueves) / Zaragoza / España-Gran Bretaña

Ayer se jugó el primer partido, con victoria escasa de los españoles. No pude verlo, así que no sé cómo jugaron, pero un 70-66 contra Polonia no es como para estar contentos.

Estos son los convocados (www.feb.es):

Nombre
Altura
Edad
Club
Puesto

José Manuel Calderón
1.92
31
Dallas Mavericks
Base

Ricky Rubio
1.93
22
Minnesota Timberwolves
Base

Sergio Llull
1.90
25
Real Madrid
Base

Sergio Rodríguez
1.90
27
Real Madrid
Base

Rudy Fernández
1.95
28
Real Madrid
Alero

Álex Mumbrú
2.02
34
Bilbao Basket
Alero

Fernando San Emeterio
1.99
29
Laboral Kutxa
Alero

Víctor Claver
2.05
24
Portland Trailblazers
Alero

Marc Gasol
2.15
28
Memphis Grizzlies
Pívot

Germán Gabriel
2.07
32
Bilbao Basket
Pívot

Pablo Aguilar
2.02
24
Valencia BC
Pívot

Xavi Rey
2.10
25
Gran Canaria
Pívot

Nacho Martín (Invitado)
2.03
30
CB Valladolid
Pívot

Xavi Rabaseda (Invitado)
1.98
24
FC Barcelona
Alero

Alberto Corbacho (Invitado)
2.01
28
Obradoiro
Alero



Y éste el calendario de la Ñ en el Eurobasket (www.feb.es):

04/09 España - Croacia (17:45)
05/09 España - Eslovenia (21:00)
07/09 España - Rep. Checa (14:30)
08/09 España - Polonia (14:30)
09/09 España - Georgia (14:30)
12/09 Segunda Fase (1ª Jornada)
14/09 Segunda Fase (2ª Jornada)
16/09 Segunda Fase (3ª Jornada)
18-19/09 Cuartos de final
20/09 Semifinales
22/09 Final

----------


## Luján

Segundo partido de la Ruta Ñ y, esta vez sí, España jugó como suele jugar. Palizón a una gran selección, Alemania que, sin su gran estrella, no brilló todo lo que su potencial le permite.

Una fuerte defensa y una creciente confianza en el ataque han dado una gran victoria a la ÑBA, que también jugó, y jugará todo el Eurobasket, sin sus grandes estrellas Navarro y Pau.

Resultado final, 85-54.

Próxima parada, el martes en Santiago contra Macediona, el equipo revelación del último Eurobasket.

----------


## Luján

Tercer partido de preparación, el primero ante Macedonia. Podría haber sido peor. Al final, 66-61 para los españoles, lo que supone una victoria escasa teniendo en cuenta que llegaron a ir ganando de casi 20 puntos en momentos de la primera mitad.

Mañana otro partido contra Macedonia. A ver qué tal esta vez.

----------


## Luján

Al parecer esta vez mejor. 77-55 para España.

Próximos dos partidos, Francia.

----------


## Luján

Primer partidazo contra Francia, y primeros problemas para España. Al final, 85-76 gracias a un espectacular 4º cuarto de mi paisano Sergio "el Chacho" Rodríguez.

----------


## aberroncho

Gran partido, mucha igualdad en el marcador durante todo el partido con varias alternancias en el marcador, hasta que al final lo rompió el chacho.
Buen partido también de Ricky, Rudy, LLull, Calderón, Marc........bueno todo el equipo estuvo bastante bien. No quiero pensar lo que sería la selección si estuviesen Pau Gasol y Navarro.....no habría quién los parara.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Juega Ibaka? Es que nadie se acuerda de él. Ni por si está ni por si no está. Y es un grandísimo jugador.

----------


## aberroncho

> ¿Juega Ibaka? Es que nadie se acuerda de él. Ni por si está ni por si no está. Y es un grandísimo jugador.


Ibaka no está en este europeo porque su equipo de la NBA se lo desaconsejó por cuestiones médicas. El problema está en que sólo puede ir un nacionalizado a la selección y al no ir Ibaka, el elegido era  Mirotic del Real Madrid.
A su vez Mirotic ha elegido ir con su selección Montenegro, aunque ha jugado con la selección española en las categorías inferiores. Mirotic ha sopesado mucho esta decisión, pero si elige jugar con España se le cierran las puertas de Montenegro y si en el futuro el único jugador nacionalizado que puede utilizar España es Ibaka......él se quedaría sin poder jugar cualquier competición internacional.
Sin duda alguna tanto Ibaka como Mirotic hubiesen sido un gran refuerzo para la selección.

----------


## Luján

Es que Xavi Rey suple perfectamente el sitio de Pau, Ibaka y Reyes, que ha dejado la Selección. Se está ganando a pulso su sitio en próximos campeonatos.

Personalmente, me gusta mucho la selección que hay para este Eurobasket. Deja muchas cosas claras. Entre ellas, que España no necesita a Pau Gasol y Navarro, que ellos NO SON España (Como querían hacer creer hace unos años desde la FEB), y que los "jóvenes" (teniendo en cuenta que toda la selección en sí es bastante joven) vienen pisando muy fuerte.

El lunes la revancha, desde Montpellier.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, parece ser que la preparación para el Eurobasket será un pleno de victorias. Ayer se ganó en territorio francés por un punto, 84-85. No he podido ver aún el partido pero parece que fue complicado, perdiendo de dos al descanso.

Solo queda un doble partido contra la siempre incómoda Gran Bretaña. Mañana a las 21 por Teledeporte desde Murcia (otro que me perderé en directo y tendré que ver por internet) y pasado a las 22 por La 1 desde Zaragoza.

----------


## Luján

Ya he visto los partidos de Francia y Murcia. En Francia, un partido duro, muy duro. Típico de una final de Eurobasket.

En Murcia, un partido para pensar que hay que estar siempre fuertes, porque si no las otras selecciones no son mancas. España 80, Gran Bretaña 67.

Hoy, a las 22:00, por La 1, el último partido de la preparación, de nuevo contra Gran Bretaña. Este sí que espero verlo en directo. Después, viaje a Eslovenia y comienzo del torneo el día 4.

----------


## Luján

Partidazo. 100-46. Una ventaja de 54 puntos. España ha borrado de la cancha a una anulada Gran Bretaña gracias a una fuerte defensa y ataques rápidos

Próxima parada, ya en Eslovenia. El día 4 a las 16:45 contra Croacia. El plato fuerte del grupo, nada más empezar. Y de segundo, otro plato fuerte, la anfitriona.

----------


## Luján

El cuadro del Eurobasket ya está completo.

Así son los 4 grupos de la *primera fase*. Pasan a la segunda los tres mejores de cada grupo.

*Grupo A*
*Grupo B*
*Grupo C*
*Grupo D*

Ucrania
Bosnia Herzegovina
Polonia
Finlandia

Gran Bretaña
Lituania
Eslovenia
Grecia

Francia
Macedonia
España
Rusia

Alemania
Montenegro
Croacia
Italia

Israel
Serbia
República Checa
Suecia

Bélgica
Letonia
Georgia
Turquía



En el grupo A los clasificados para la segunda ronda serán Francia y Alemania seguro, y probablemente Ucrania con dudas de que pueda ser Gran Bretaña. (Francia, Alemania, Ucrania)

El grupo B junta a muchos equipos balcánicos de la antigua Yugoslavia. Mi apuesta de clasificación es para Serbia, Macedonia, Bosnia. Aunque Lituania es un equipo fuerte.

Pero el que nos interesa es el grupo C, donde juega España. Tiene dos huesos duros de roer, que seguro que le acompañan en la clasificación para la segunda ronda: Croacia y la anfitriona Eslovenia.

También nos interesa, en segunda instancia, el grupo D, de donde saldrán los contrincantes de España para la segunda ronda. Rusia, Grecia y Turquía pasarán seguro.

Con estas apuestas, la *segunda fase* quedaría:

*Grupo E*
*Grupo F*

Francia
España

Alemania
Croacia

Ucrania
Eslovenia

Serbia
Rusia

Madeconia
Grecia

Bosnia
Turquía



En cada grupo de esta segunda fase, cada equipo jugará con los provenientes del otro grupo de primera ronda, manteniéndose los resultados de los choques de la primera ronda. Así, España jugaría contra Rusia, Grecia y Turquía, manteniendo los resultados de los enfrentamientos con Croacia y Eslovenia. Esto significa que España ha de ganar los dos primeros partidos del torneo sí o sí, después, ya se puede dejar perder contra alguno de los otros. De aquí pasan a cuartos, ya en eliminatorias, los cuatro mejores de cada grupo, enfrentándose cuarto de un grupo con primero del otro, segundo contra tercero y viceversa.

Sin saber los resultados de los enfrentamientos es complicado saber qué selecciones pasarán a cuartos, pero apuesto por Francia, Alemania, Serbia, Bosnia en el grupo E y (más difícil de decidir) España, Eslovenia, Rusia, Grecia en el F, por ese orden. Así, los *cuartos de final* quedarían

Francia-Grecia
Alemania-Rusia
Serbia-Eslovenia
Bosnia-España

Rizando el rizo, las *semifinales* podrían ser

Francia-Rusia
Eslovenia-España

Y la *final* (cualquier parecido con la realidad será casualidad)

Francia-España, de nuevo.

A mi parecer son las selecciones más fuertes del torneo, pero cualquiera de las que he puesto como clasificadas para cuartos podría hacerles un roto, y siempre puede haber un equipo que dé la campanada, como ya lo hizo Macedonia en su momento.

A partir del día 4 de septiembre, y hasta el 22 del mismo mes, veremos cuánto me he equivocado.

----------


## Luján

Así ha acabado la primera jornada del Eurobasket:

*Grupo A*
*Grupo B*
*Grupo C*
*Grupo D*

Israel 71 - 75 Gran Bretaña
Macedonia 80 - 81 Montenegro
Georgia 84 - 67 Polonia
Turquía 55 - 61 Finlandia

Bélgica 57 - 58 Ucrania
Serbia 63 - 56 Lituania
*España 68 - 40 Croacia*
Suecia 51 - 79 Grecia

Francia 74 - 80 Alemania
Letonia 86 - 75 Bosnia
Rep. Checa 60 - 62 Eslovenia
Rusia 69 - 76 Italia






Sorprenden las derrotas de Turquía, Francia y Rusia.

España, con un partido que tuvo complicado por momentos, pero que supo superar. Las estadísticas completísimas: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=23784&lng=en

De momento, los clasificados para segunda ronda, muy pronto para que sea definitivo, son

*Grupo A*
*Grupo B*
*Grupo C*
*Grupo D*

Alemania
Letonia
*España*
Grecia

Gran Bretaña
Serbia
Georgia
Italia

Ucrania
Montenegro
Eslovenia
Finlandia

----------


## Luján

Segunda jornada del Eurobasket y segunda jornada de sorpresas... y una pequeña decepción.

Los resultados:

*Grupo A*
*Grupo B*
*Grupo C*
*Grupo D*

Ucrania 74- 67 Israel
Bosnia 67 - 77 Serbia
Polonia 68 - 69 Rep. Checa
Finlandia 81 - 60 Suecia

Alemania 73 - 77 Bélgica
Montenegro 72 - 73 Letonia
Croacia 77 - 76 Georgia
Italia 90 - 75 Turquía

Gran Bretaña 65 - 88 Francia
Lituania 75 - 67 Macedonia
*Eslovenia 78 - 69 España*
Grecia 80 - 71 Rusia





Francia vuelve a ganar, pero su verdugo Alemania pierde. Macedonia pierde su segundo partido y se complica el pase a segunda ronda. Croacia pasa apuros para ganar a Georgia mientras España pierde contra los locales. Finlandia e Italia se confirman como revelaciones del torneo, mientras Turquía y Rusia se hunden.

Parece que España no termina de encontrar el sitio en el torneo. A ver si los equipos a priori más blandos hacen aumentar la confianza de los de Juanan. Las estadísticas completísimas: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=23801&lng=en

Se va aclarando la clasificación, pero todo está aún por decidir:

*Grupo A*
*Grupo B*
*Grupo C*
*Grupo D*

Ucrania
Serbia
Eslovenia
Grecia

Francia
Letonia
*España*
Finlandia

Bélgica
Lituania
Georgia
Italia





Mañana, solo media jornada. Partidos de los grupos A y B. Los grupos C y D se quedan para el sábado. Día de descanso.

----------


## Luján

Hoy se ha completado la tercera jornada del Eurobasket, dividida en dos días.

Resultados:

*Grupo A*
*Grupo B*
*Grupo C*
*Grupo D*

Alemania 83 - 88 Ucrania
Montenegro 70 - 76 Bosnia
Croacia 74 - 70 Polonia
Italia 62 - Finlandia 44

Francia 82 - 63 Israel
Macedonia 89 - 75 Serbia
*España 60 - 39 Rep. Checa*
Rusia 62 - 81 Suecia

Bélgica 76 - 71 Gran Bretaña
Letonia 59 - 67 Lituania
Georgia 68 - 72 Eslovenia
Turquía 61 - 84 Grecia





Ucrania sigue imparable mientras Francia se recupera y Bélgica marca su segunda victoria. Bosnia consigue su primera victoria mientras Macedonia da un gran repaso a la todopoderosa Serbia en su también primera victoria y deja al grupo muy igualado. Croacia gana con dificultad a Polonia, Eslovenia lleva tres de tres y España vence pero no convence (por lo menos a mí). Italia y Grecia se desmarcan como favoritas (3 de 3 cada una) con sendos repasos a Finlandia y Turquía mientras Rusia vuelve a perder y ya prepara las maletas para volverse en dos días junto a Turquía.

Las estadísticas del partido de España: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=23810&lng=en

En general, se afianza la idea de que las antiguas grandes potencias Rusia, Turquía y Alemania han perdido su juego. Bélgica se desmarca, junto a Ucrania y Finlandia (pese a perder esta última hoy) como revelaciones del campeonato, y los de siempre (Croacia, Bosnia, Lituania, Eslovenia, Italia, Francia, España...) siguen ahí.

La clasificación:

*Grupo A*
*Grupo B*
*Grupo C*
*Grupo D*

Ucrania
Lituania
Eslovenia
Grecia

Francia
Letonia
*España*
Italia

Bélgica
Serbia
Croacia
Finlandia





Quedan cosas por decidir, pero parece ser que Israel, Polonia, Rusia y Turquía se van a volver pronto (el lunes) a casa.

Y por otro lado, Ucrania, Eslovenia, Grecia e Italia ya tienen seguro su pase a segunda ronda.

----------


## No Registrado

La que le ha caido a Rep. Checa ha sido de escándalo. Vaya repaso  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> La que le ha caido a Rep. Checa ha sido de escándalo. Vaya repaso



¿Viste el partido? porque para nada fue un repaso. Fue un espectáculo de Rudy, y nada más. Marc estuvo totalmente anulado y los checos no dejaron correr. No sé a ti, pero un 32% de acierto con un 38% para los tiros de 2, 6 contraataques menos que el rival y estar dos periodos de cuatro minutos cada uno sin anotar no son números buenos para España. Vale que los de la República Checa fueron peores, pero España no jugó. Se supone que el juego de España es correr, y perdieron muchísimas posesiones por agotar el tiempo de 24 segundos.

Fue muy bonito eso de ganar 9 de 9 partidos de preparación, algunos de forma insultante, pero lo que cuenta es ahora, y no está jugando bien. Incluso el impasible Juan Antonio Orenga está comenzando a enfadarse con sus jugadores en los tiempos muertos. Podían haber ganado con claridad a Eslovenia, pero no sé qué demonios les pasó. Les pudo la presión, se acongojaron, o les entró la pájara. Sea lo que fuere, todavía estoy esperando ver en el Eurobasket a la España de la preparación.

----------


## Luján

Cuarta jornada del Eurobasket y ya hay cosas claras, y otras que no se entienden.

Resultados:

*Grupo A*
*Grupo B*
*Grupo C*
*Grupo D*

Gran Bretaña 81 - 74 Alemania
Bosnia 62 - 54 Macedonia
*Polonia 53 - 89 España*
Finlandia 86 - 83 Rusia

Ucrania 71 - 77 Francia
Serbia 80 - 71 Letonia
Rep. Checa 95 - 79 Georgia
Grecia 72 - 81 Italia

Israel 87 - 69 Bélgica
Lituania 77 - 70 Montenegro
Eslovenia 74 - 76 Croacia
Suecia 74 - 87 Turquía




Extraña que Bélgica pierda de 18 ante Israel, que estaba siendo el equipo bonus del grupo. Es curiosa, pero entra en lo entendible la victoria de Gran Bretaña a Alemania.

En el grupo B se demuestra que Macedonia ya no es el equipo revelación, y deja su sitio a los de siempre.

Ahora sí, España supo jugar, sobre todo en la primera mitad, dejando a Polonia con 13 puntos. En la segunda parte se relajó y Polonia decoró el resultado. Importante victoria de Croacia frente a Eslovenia (con una prórroga), que permite, por el Basket-Average a España ser primera de grupo de momento, a falta de un partido. Las estadísticas completísimas (estos números sí que merece la pena verlos) del partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=23817&lng=en

Finlandia dio la puntilla a Rusia (que se irá mañana a casa, pase lo que pase) pero necesitando dos prórrogas. Espectacular partido entre Grecia e Italia y Turquía salva la honra ante Suecia y la deja prácticamente sin opciones.

La Clasificación:

*Grupo A*
*Grupo B*
*Grupo C*
*Grupo D*

Francia
Lituania
*España*
Italia

Ucrania
Serbia
Eslovenia
Grecia

Bélgica
Letonia
Croacia
Finlandia




Aún no hay nada decidido del todo, Bueno sí, que Italia se clasifica como primera de grupo y que España, Eslovenia, Grecia, Finlandia, Lituania, Francia y Ucrania también están clasificadas, pero sin saber aún puesto. En todos los grupos pueden bailar posiciones y quedarse fuera los clasificados dependiendo de los resultados.

Mañana a estas horas ya sabremos la clasificación definitiva y los cruces y horarios de la segunda ronda.

----------


## Luján

Se acabó lo que se daba, al menos en la primera ronda.

Resultados de la quinta y última jornada de la primera fase:

*Grupo A*
*Grupo B*
*Grupo C*
*Grupo D*

Gran Bretaña 68 - 87 Ucrania
Letonia 76 - 66 Macedonia
*Georgia 59 - 83 España*
Grecia 77 - 86 Finlandia

Alemania 80 - 76 Israel
Lituania 72 - 78 Bosnia
Croacia 70 - 53 Rep. Checa
Italia 82 - 79 Suecia

Bélgica 65 - 82 Francia
Montenegro 83 - 76 Serbia
Eslovenia 61 - 71 Polonia
Turquía 77 - 89 Rusia





Bélgica estuvo a punto de alcanzar una buena victoria durante la primera mitad de su enfrentamiento que hubiera dejado a Francia como segunda de grupo con una victoria y una derrota para la segunda ronda, pero los galos se recuperaron con un parcial en el tercer cuarto de 9-23 que le dio la vuelta al marcador.

Macedonia confirmó su fracaso ante Letonia, mientras Bosnia intentaba clasificarse, pero necesitaba aparte de su victoria, la derrota de Letonia. Serbia, ya clasificada, no puso toda la carne en el asador frente a Montenegro.

España hizo un buen partido contra Georgia, marcando puntos que de nada sirven en segunda ronda, pero acabando la ronda con buen sabor de boca. Croacia hizo lo que los españoles querían, clasificándose como tercera de grupo al ganar a la República Checa. Eslovenia se dejó ganar por Polonia, sabiéndose clasificada, pasando como tercera de grupo, pero con una victoria y una derrota, como España y Croacia. Las estadísticas completísimas del partido de la Ñ: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=23829&lng=en

Italia acabó su ronda perfecta en un partido intrascendente con su quinta victoria y queda como la única selección invicta del torneo. Grecia y Finlandia se jugaron el segundo puesto, cayendo de manos de los fineses. Rusia y Turquía se jugaron la honra de no ser la última clasificada del grupo, ganando los rusos, pero quedando por detrás a causa del Basket-Average.

La clasificación de los grupos de la primera ronda. Pasan a segunda los tres primeros de cada grupo.

*Grupo A*
V/D
*Grupo B*
V/D
*Grupo C*
V/D
*Grupo D*
V/D

Francia
4/1
Serbia
3/2
España
4/1
Italia
5/0

Ucrania
4/1
Letonia
3/2
Croacia
4/1
Finlandia
4/1

Bélgica
2/3
Lituania
3/2
Eslovenia
3/2
Grecia
3/2

Gran Bretaña
2/3
Bosnia
3/2
Rep. Checa
2/3
Suecia
1/4

Alemania
2/3
Montenegro
2/3
Georgia
1/4
Turquía
1/4

Israel
1/4
Macedonia
1/4
Polonia
1/4
Rusia
1/4





Así quedan formados los grupos de la segunda ronda. Solo cuentan las victorias y derrotas frente a los equipos del mismo grupo que han clasificado, y se jugará con los provenientes del otro grupo:

*Grupo E*
V/D
*Grupo F*
V/D

Francia
2/0
Italia
2/0

Serbia
2/0
España
1/1

Lituania
1/1
Eslovenia
1/1

Ucrania
1/1
Finlandia
1/1

Letonia
0/2
Croacia
1/1

Bélgica
0/2
Grecia
0/2





Así, se da la circunstancia de que Letonia, Bélgica y Grecia pasen con 0 victorias al haber perdido contra Serbia y Lituania la primera, Francia y Ucrania la segunda e Italia y Finlandia la tercera.


La segunda ronda comenzará el miércoles con los partidos del grupo E, y el jueves jugarán los del F, alternándose un día de partido y uno de descanso en cada grupo hasta la conclusión de los partidos, que serán tres jornadas. A cuartos pasarán los cuatro mejores de cada grupo.

España comenzará la segunda ronda el jueves 12 contra Grecia. Su segundo partido será contra Finlandia el sábado 14 y el tercero el lunes 16 contra Italia, todos a las 17:45.

Seguiremos informando.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> En el grupo A los clasificados para la segunda ronda serán Francia y Alemania seguro, y probablemente Ucrania con dudas de que pueda ser Gran Bretaña. (Francia, Alemania, Ucrania)
> 
> El grupo B junta a muchos equipos balcánicos de la antigua Yugoslavia. Mi apuesta de clasificación es para Serbia, Macedonia, Bosnia. Aunque Lituania es un equipo fuerte.
> 
> Pero el que nos interesa es el grupo C, donde juega España. Tiene dos huesos duros de roer, que seguro que le acompañan en la clasificación para la segunda ronda: Croacia y la anfitriona Eslovenia.
> 
> También nos interesa, en segunda instancia, el grupo D, de donde saldrán los contrincantes de España para la segunda ronda. Rusia, Grecia y Turquía pasarán seguro.
> ...


Pues ya de entrada me he equivocado en 5 de 12 clasificados para la segunda ronda:

Bélgica ocupa el lugar de una extraña Alemania en el grupo A.

Letonia y Lituania pasaron en vez de Macedonia, que no ha jugado al nivel del anterior torneo, y de Bosnia. Pero ya puse que Lituania era un equipo fuerte.

En el grupo C acerté con las tres selecciones e incluso la clasificación con la que terminaron la primera ronda (diferente de la con la que empiezan la segunda).

Pero en el grupo D saltaron las sorpresas, tanto agradables, con una Italia que recupera poder y una espléndida Finlandia, como desagradables, con unas Turquía y Rusia que han sido borradas del panorama baloncestístico.

Ahora, ya no me atrevo a hacer cábalas para cuartos, habida cuenta del resultado de la previsión anterior. Eso sí, aún sigue siendo posible una final Francia - España.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menudo jaleo con este sistema, desde que lo pusieron no me entero de na'  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Menudo jaleo con este sistema, desde que lo pusieron no me entero de na'


La verdad es que es sencillo, y lleva mucho tiempo instaurado.

Las dos fases de grupo vienen a ser una sola. Digamos que los grupos A - B y C - D son realmente dos grupos E y F, en los que se juegan partidos hasta llegar a la mitad de la ronda, descartando a los peores y jugando el resto los demás.

En la realidad, en un grupo (A,B,C,D) juegan todos contra todos (6 equipos, 5 partidos cada uno). Al acabar las 5 jornadas, los tres peores de cada grupo se van a casa como si no hubieran jugado, descartando sus resultados en las cuentas de los que pasan a segunda fase. Así, un equipo que pasa de ronda, lo hace arrastrando los resultados de los partidos que jugó con los otros dos equipos del mismo grupo que le acompañan, como si se hubieran hecho de inicio solo los dos grupos de segunda ronda (E,F) y los partidos arrastrados pertenecieran a estos grupos.

Así, por ejemplo, Grecia pasa con dos derrotas y sin victorias, al clasificar tercera de grupo con tres victorias frente a los equipos que no pasaron (Turquía, Rusia y Suecia) y dos derrotas frente a Italia y Finlandia, que son los que pasan. Como las cuentas que se arrastran son la de los clasificados, Grecia comienza la segunda ronda con los resultados de los choques contra estas últimas, que fueron derrotas para los helenos.

Por eso también, España, Eslovenia y Croacia pasan las tres con una y una, al haber todas ganado a una de las otras dos y perdido contra la otra. Los resultados obtenidos contra los otros tres equipos (Rep. Checa, Georgia y Polonia) solo han valido para saber en qué orden pasar.

Podría decirse que el Eurobasket comenzó con estos grupos E y F y que ya se han jugado dos jornadas, aunque no sea realmente válida la comparación.

La verdad es que es un formato que me gusta. Da más oportunidades para enmendar un partido malo que las eliminatorias de dieciseisavos (si las hubiere) y las de octavos.

----------


## Luján

No sé si lo miré mal o lo cambiaron después de poner mi mensaje, pero los partidos de España no son a las 14:30 como puse en un principio, sino a las 17:45.

----------


## Luján

Finalizada la primera jornada del grupo E con dos medias sorpresas: La paliza de Letonia a Ucrania, media sorpresa por lo abultado; y la victoria de Lituania a Francia, media sorpresa porque Francia tardó en entrar en el partido y también es un resultado abultado para una selección que aspira a ganar el título. Cierto es que Lituania también es un equipo muy fuerte. La victoria de Serbia a Bélgica no tiene mucho de extraño.

Letonia 85-51 Ucrania

Bélgica 69-76 Serbia

Lituania 76-62 Francia



La clasificación actual:

*Equipo*
*V/D*
*Favor/Contra*

Serbia
3/0
219/196

Lituania
2/1
199/184

Francia
2/1
221/212

Letonia
1/2
215/198

Ucrania
1/2
180/219

Bélgica
0/3
191/216




Próxima jornada en este grupo:

Lituania - Bélgica

Ucrania - Serbia

Francia - Letonia



Mañana, el grupo F, con España.

----------


## Luján

Decepcionante inicio de España en el grupo F tras sufrir una derrota frente al que podría considerarse el equipo más débil del grupo, habida cuenta de los resultados de entrada al mismo. Los de Juanan jugaron unos buenos primer y tercer cuartos, pero en los pares bajaron mucho la intensidad y los griegos pudieron imponer su juego. En los otros partidos, no sorprende la victoria de Croacia ante Finlandia, pero sí lo abultado, como tampoco sorprende la victoria de los locales contra Italia, que pierde su imbatibilidad.

Finlandia 63 - 88 Croacia

Grecia 79 - 75 *España*

Eslovenia 84 - 77 Italia



Las estadísticas del partido de España: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=31116&lng=en

La clasificación actual:

*Equipo*
*V/D*
*Favor/Contra*

Italia
2/1
220/200

Eslovenia
2/1
236/222

Croacia
2/1
204/205

*España*
1/2
212/197

Grecia
1/2
228/242

Finlandia
1/2
193/227





Próxima jornada en este grupo:

Croacia - Italia

*España* - Finlandia

Grecia - Eslovenia





Mañana vuelve el grupo E con su segunda jornada.

----------


## Luján

Segunda jornada del grupo E y ya hay cosas claras. Matemáticamente, Bélgica está elimina y Lituania, Francia y Serbia clasificadas. Aún está por decidir la cuarta selección clasificada, que puede ser Ucrania o Letonia. Los resultados de hoy apenas sorprenden, más que porque Francia ha llegado por primera vez a 100 puntos en el torneo.

Lituania 86 - 67 Bélgica

Ucrania 82 - 75 Serbia

Francia 102 - 91 Eslovenia




Esto deja la siguiente clasificación, a falta de un partido

*Equipo*
*V/D*
*Favor/Contra*

Lituania
3/1
285/251

Francia
3/1
323/303

Serbia
3/1
294/278

Ucrania
2/2
262/294

Letonia
1/3
306/300

Bélgica
0/4
258/302

----------


## Luján

Hoy se ha jugado la segunda jornada del grupo F, el de España, con resultados contundentes en casi todos los partidos y sin sorpresas. Croacia ganó a una peleona Italia, España apabulló, aunque tardando en despertar a la sorpresa Finlandia y Eslovenia, en casa, destrozó las opciones griegas.

Croacia 76 - 68 Italia

*España* 82 - 56 Finlandia

Grecia 65 - 73 Eslovenia




Las estadísticas del partido de España: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=31122&lng=en


Esto deja la siguiente clasificación, a falta de un partido

*Equipo*
*V/D*
*Favor/Contra*

Eslovenia
3/1
309/287

Croacia
3/1
280/273

*España*
2/2
294/253

Italia
2/2
288/276

Grecia
1/3
293/315

Finlandia
1/3
249/309




En la última jornada de este grupo, que se jugará el Lunes:

- Grecia se jugará su pase ante Croacia. Si pierde, se irá para casa; pero si gana, dependerá de una carambola para pasar (que pierda España por muchos, muchísimos puntos ante Italia).

- España se juega clasificación, más bien posición ante Italia. Si gana, se clasifica mínimo como tercera, quizás segunda si Croacia pierde ante Grecia). Si pierde, sera cuarta de grupo o quedará eliminada, si Grecia gana por muchos, muchísimos puntos a Croacia.

- Eslovenia se juega el primer puesto ante la ya eliminada Finlandia. Si pierde, podría quedar como segunda de grupo, si Croacia gana su partido, dependiendo de los marcadores.


Solo queda una semana para saber el resultado final del torneo.

----------


## Luján

Se acabó el grupo E. Así quedaron los resultados:

Letonia 56 - 60 Bélgica

Ucrania 63 - 70 Finlandia

Serbia 77 - 65 Francia




Esto da como resultado que Bélgica y Letonia se quedan fuera de los cuartos, mientras que se clasifican Serbia, Lituania, Francia y Ucrania.

*Equipo*
*V/D*
*Favor/Contra*

Serbia
4/1
371/343

Lituania
4/1
355/314

Francia
3/2
388/380

Ucrania
2/3
325/364

Bélgica
1/4
318/358

Letonia
1/4
362/360



Falta saber mañana cómo quedarán los equipos del grupo F para saber los cruces de cuartos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué malos son los comentaristas madre mía...

Prórroga entre Croacia y Grecia...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menuda prórroga jojo,  menos mal que ha ganado Croacia

----------


## Luján

Lo iba a poner esta noche, pero como no podré ver el partido de España, quizás la crónica se espere a mañana.

Con la victoria de Croacia ante Grecia, ya está decidido que Eslovenia, Croacia, España e Italia están clasificadas para cuartos, y que Grecia y Finlandia no. Solo falta decidir las posiciones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Olé!! Partidazo de España... se dejan empatar en los últimos dos segundos y juegan una prórroga horrible.

Con un par!! Si señor

----------


## Luján

Y también se acabó el grupo F y, con él, el tiempo de las pachangas. Ahora va todo en serio, ya no se puede fallar. Así quedaron los resultados:

Croacia 92 - 88 Grecia

Italia 86 - 81 *España*

Finlandia 92 - 76 Eslovenia



Las estadísticas del partido de España: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=31128&lng=en

Así se confirma que Finlandia y Grecia quedan eliminadas, pasando a cuartos Croacia, Eslovenia, Italia y España. Partidazo de Finlandia, que se va del torneo con la cabeza muy alta, y con el honor de ser el equipo que más triples ha metido en un mismo partido: 17, para así conseguir 51 de sus 92 puntos. Impresionante.

La clasificación:

*Equipo*
*V/D*
*Favor/Contra*

Croacia
4/1
372/361

Eslovenia
3/2
383/379

Italia
3/2
374/357

*España*
2/3
375/339

Finlandia
2/3
341/385

Grecia
1/4
381/407



Los cuartos y sus horarios provisionales quedan entonces:

Miércoles 18:
17:30 Serbia - *España*
21:00 Eslovenia - Francia

Jueves 19:
17:45 Croacia - Ucrania
21:00 Lituania - Italia

Por los nombres y trayectorias de los 8 equipos, serán cuatro partidazos, pero a saber.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 17:30 Serbia - *España*


Miedo me da...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantástico primer cuarto, así es como hay que jugar, bien en ataque y estratosférica defensa

----------


## aberroncho

Exibición de baloncesto al descanso. Cuando las cosas salen bien no hay quien pare a España. Muy bien en ataque y en defensa y muy mal Serbia.
Esperemos que lo que queda sea parecido a lo que se ha podido ver en estos dos cuartos.

----------


## Luján

en 3 minutos del tercer cuarto: parcial 0-7 de Claver.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué partidazo... que venga EEUU!!!! jajajaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

40 puntos de ventaja. Qué asistencia de Marc a Llul para hacerlos!!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

No me esperaba yo este partido. Bueno, ni yo ni nadie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

PARTIDAZO, CON MAYÚSCULAS

Buen gesto al final, no tirando en la última posesión.

----------


## Luján

Ganando de 30 (60 - 90) y con un marcador redondo no hace falta jugar más. Las estadísticas: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=31167&lng=en

Relativa sorpresa la acaecida en el otro partido del día. Francia ganó a la Eslovenia local por 10 puntos, 72 - 52.

Esto deja preparada la primera semifinal del torneo, que será una repetición de la final de hace dos años: España - Francia.


Mañana, los otros dos cuartos: Croacia - Ucrania (17:45) y Lituania - Italia (21:00). Pero antes una "semifinal" por la lucha por el 5º puesto entre Serbia y Eslovenia (14:30). Este partido es importante porque están en juego 3 plazas para el Mundial 2014. Europa tiene 6 plazas más la que ocupa España por se la organizadora. Por tanto, obtendrán plaza los seis primeros clasificados en el Eurobasket aparte de España que, como ya es al menos 4ª, permite que el 7º clasificado en este torneo también obtenga plaza directa para el Mundial. De los ocho equipos clasificados para cuartos, solo uno se quedará sin plaza para el Mundial.

----------


## Luján

Ya está completa la segunda semifinal, tras las victorias lógicas sobre el papel de Croacia ante Ucrania (84 - 72) y de Lituania ante Italia (81 - 77). En el otro partido de la jornada, en lucha por el 5º puesto, Eslovenia sacó su orgullo para dar a su público una gran victoria (74 - 92) ante Serbia.

Así, las semifinales serán

Croacia - Lituania (mañana, 17:45)
*España* - Francia (mañana, 21:00)

Jugándose antes el partido por el 5º puesto entre los perdedores de hoy: Italia - Ucrania (mañana, 14:30).

Serbia jugará el sábado a las 17:30 por el 7º puesto y la consiguiente plaza para el Mundial ante el perdedor de éste partido, mientras que Eslovenia ya está clasificada para dicho evento, al ya tener asegurado el 6º puesto, jugándose el 5º contra el vencedor del Italia - Ucrania.

----------


## Luján

Decepción.

El partido realizado por España hoy en la semifinal del Eurobasket solo puede definirse como decepcionante. Tan solo unos atisbos de buen juego en el segundo cuarto fue lo único bueno del encuentro. http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=31333&lng=en

El resultado, tras una prórroga pésima: 72 - 75.

Francia llega a la final contra Lituania (domingo, 21:00) y España jugará por el tercer puesto contra Croacia (domingo 17:30).

Antes, los partidos por el 5º y el 7º puesto (y la plaza para el Mundial). El sábado a las 17:30 Serbia - Italia por el 7º puesto y la plaza y a las 21:00 Eslovenia - Ucrania por el 5º puesto.

En el otro partido de hoy, Ucrania dio la campanada al ganar a Italia de 8 puntos 58 - 66 en un buen partido de los del este. Se confirman definitivamente como la revelación del campeonato, junto con Finlandia, que se quedó a las puertas de la lucha por las medallas.

----------


## Luján

Mañana se acaba, para bien o para mal, el Eurobasket. Hoy, se jugaron los partidos por los 5º y 7º puestos. Estos fueron los resultados:

Serbia 76 - 64 Italia
Eslovenia 69 - 63 Ucrania

Quedando, por tanto, Italia 8ª y fuera del Mundial siendo Serbia la que entra por los pelos como 7ª. Ucrania logra una histórica 6ª posición con plaza mundialista mientras Eslovenia gana ante su público su último partido del torneo y queda 5ª.

Mañana, España se juega el orgullo contra el mismo equipo con el que empezó su andadura en el torneo, Croacia (17:30). Esperemos que sea un partido similar. En la final, Francia y Lituania jugarán un partidazo por el oro (21:00).

A España, viendo sus resultados del campeonato, le toca ganar:

04.09.2013
vs *CRO*
[W] 68-40

05.09.2013
vs *ESL*
[L] 69-78

07.09.2013
vs *CHE*
[W] 60-39

08.09.2013
vs *POL*
[W] 89-53

09.09.2013
vs *GEO*
[W] 83-59

12.09.2013
vs *GRE*
[L] 75-79

14.09.2013
vs *FIN*
[W] 82-56

16.09.2013
vs *ITA*
[L] 81-86

18.09.2013
vs *SRB*
[W] 90-60

20.09.2013
vs *FRA*
[L] 72-75

22.09.2013
vs *CRO*
17:30

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desde que pusieron a Orenga y empecé a ver como plantea los partidos no me gustó y sigue sin gustarme... 

O no sabe manejar los finales o no sé que pasa, pero cada vez que llegan al último cuarto con marcador apretado, pierden, matemático.

Y se pudo ver claramente en los partidos contra Grecia, Italia y Francia... fallos de táctica muy graves.

----------


## Luján

Simplemente no están a lo que están. Como hoy. Parecía que sí, con el parcial 11-0, pero no. No están.

En el torneo, sin contar el partido de Polonia, ha sido una de cal y otra de arena, gana, pierde, gana, pierde, gana, pierde, gana,.... ayer perdió. Se supone que hoy toca ganar. Pero viendo el partido, perderán.

A mí Orenga me gusta. Y mucho más que el spaguetti anterior. Pero nadie como Pepu (Grande Pepu). De eso no hay duda.

----------


## aberroncho

Yo creo que al final el bronce es demasiado premio para el torneo tan irregular que ha hecho España. Tiene de sobra el mejor equipo de todo el europeo pero ha estado muy mal en casi todos los partidos. Ayer cayó no contra Francia sino contra Tony Parker... y es lamentable que ganando al descanso creo que de 14 puntos se deje ganar ese partido.
De todas formas se clasificó porque Croacia en dos prórrogas le ganó a Grecia, porque nos podríamos haber ido antes. Para mí ha sido decepcionante el europeo que ha hecho España y sólo salvo a Marc Gassol, Rudy y al super CHACHO.

----------


## Luján

Estoy de acuerdo en parte.

España jugó grandes partidos, pero no en los momentos clave. La victoria de hoy, igual que la de inicio fueron grandes partidos, pero las derrotas contra equipos supuestamente inferiores, no solo la de Francia de ayer, fueron, en ocasiones, vergonzosas. La derrota de ayer no fue contra Parker, fue contra los 9 triples que Francia marcó a partir del descanso, que hicieron abrir la defensa, lo que hizo tener que defender más férreamente todas las posiciones, mientras que en la primera mitad, eran 5 españoles contra Parker, con 4 franceses de _atrezzo_. Cuando el _atrezzo_ dejó de serlo y pasó a jugar, España se vio desbordada. Y la prórroga, para olvidar.

Todos los jugadores tuvieron sus momentos, como hoy Llull. Marc ha hecho mucho menos de lo que esperaba de él. En más de un partido ha estado totalmente anulado, anulando así todo el juego de la selección.

En cuanto a quedar eliminada si Grecia ganara a Croacia, no hubiera sido así. Incluso con este resultado, si España ganaba su partido se clasificaba. Perdiéndolo como lo perdió ante Italia, pues sí que se hubieran ido. Pero quiero pensar que ante el aprieto de tener que ganar a Italia, lo hubieran hecho.


En palabras de Calderón, y de otros, la Selección Absoluta Española de Baloncesto nos tiene últimamente mal acostumbrados a los aficionados que, si no vuelven con el oro (o con la plata frente a EEUU), no estamos contentos.


Las estadísticas del partido de hoy, como siempre muy completas: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=31360&lng=en

Las de la final también merece la pena verlas: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....D=31361&lng=en

No queda más que felicitar a Francia, que hizo una final casi perfecta y esperar 341 días y contando para el inicio del Mundial y pedir, si puede ser, la revancha. Por medio, vuelve la ACB y las competiciones europeas.

----------


## sergi1907

Esta vez no he podido ver ni un sólo partido, así que es difícil opinar.
Creo sinceramente que nos estamos acostumbrando mal a obtener tantas medallas en diferentes deportes, eso hace que cuando no se consiguen oros o platas se tenga la sensación de fracaso.

----------

